# Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got an email back from the head lady at the Rescue, she said that as long as we can have the money for her by the 31st, we are absolutely *APPROVED* for the adoption of "Baby" aka KAHLUA!!!!!!!!! 

OMG I am sitting here crying, I am SO happy!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!!! Congratulations!! BEST NEWS EVER!! I AM SO HAPPY for all of you and for little Kahlua too. That is soooooooooooooo great!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMG YAY!!! Congrats Kim!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I am SO excited!!!! I can't stand it!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

AWESOME!! You completely deserve her! Kahlua and Bailey..sitting in a tree...


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Huge congratulations!! That's wonderful!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow!! Congrats! What wonderful news!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

that is wonderful news Kim!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I'm just so excited for you guys. It was just meant to be honey. She found you!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah maybe... we might have run into a snag, I have to wait and see what the lady says when she emails back tomorrow.... but it seems Baby might already have been promised to someone else, plus, I just found out there is an additional $100 dollars (refundable) to guarantee that she gets spayed. If that is the case, she won't be ours anyway. 

I wish I would have known about this stuff _before_ she told me we were approved, this info came after 3 additional emails. I am scared to death I am going to lose her now... one of them is getting adopted Monday it sounds like, and it might be Baby.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope she ends up yours!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm just catching up on this. I truly hope that everything falls into place and that you are able to keep her. Fingers, toes and paws crossed here! I know that there are reasons for everything even when we can't see them. I'll be thinking of you all and hoping that she soon becomes yours.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope things work out for you. She really needs to be with you all. I think she belongs there. Keep thinking positive, I will be. Kay


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats just awful, that woman should have got her facts right, i know how you feel


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

That's brilliant


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm crossing my fingers and toes you can keep her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh no !!!!!!! Can't you borrow some money ???Hope she's yours


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been reading your story and I hope that she stays with you...it would be a very happy ending.I will also be keeping everything crossed that she stays


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

congrads! i knew you was keeping one


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I just think that this lady needs to tell the other folks that she was previously adopted out to you and that she is sorry for the mistake.
She belongs with you....you have been there taking care of her and she has gotten familiar with your family to. I don't think she should be pulled away from where she has settled in and I know that you have gotten very attached to her. (OK I needed to vent on that subject!)
I know this is hard and I do hope that somehow you get to keep her....God willing, maybe you can work something out with the lady? Have a talk with her and see what she says??
Best of luck....don't give up


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for you, congrads.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I got an email from her finally (after being up most of the night crying) it turns out Baby is still pending adoption for US! There were 5 siblings, all of them girls. The lady that is wanting to adopt Monday, has interest in one of the other 4, I didn't even know there were others. Oh also, Baby, Socks and the others are from an Ohio puppy mill, NOT the Detroit one!!! YAY!!!! I will have their papers today, I've been told anyway... I should know more by tonight. 

Also, I only have to come up with the original $250, because I am a foster mom, I don't have to put the $100 dollar spay deposit down too! So... looks like its all back on!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OK...now I'm sitting here with happy tears....OMG...I sent you my good karma and it seems to be working!! LOL! I know all will be well and good for you


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is better news.........will you continue fostering and what will happen if you get another baby that you cant let go, that would be my problem.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know that we will foster another.... we CAN'T take on a 3rd dog.... we will have to wait and see what happens in the future. If we take on another foster, I'll have to get non-chi's! LMAO

I didn't expect I'd get so attached so quickly, I mean, we have been looking for a sister for Bailey for a few months now... so we knew that it would happen eventually. Just didn't think it would be out first foster when we signed up! Then she happened to come along and is the perfect one for us... after her, we won't be looking for another chi, we will have enough 4-legged babies! lol If we foster again, we will have to both agree there will be no keeping the next one. I think the reason we got so attached to Baby, is that we were looking and she IS the exact one we have been looking for! We are attached to Socks, but in a much different way... though it will be hard to let her go, we won't be devasteted... does that make sense? I just hope she gets a lovely home!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Kim, I just saw this. My heart was pounding until I got to the end of the thread. Talk about an emotional roller coaster. Whew. I was feeling sick for you. I know exactly what you mean about when something is right. I've had and re-homed many animals, even a couple of chi's. Loved them but didn't "have" to have them. There are just certain connections you make and she is exactly what you've been looking for!!! I'm so relieved for you! Keep us posted and how far away are you with money? You getting close with your orders? Our money order went in the mail Friday before the 6:00 pickup. I know you have to deduct the shipping and what you pay for the product though but I hope we can get you a couple more orders to get you to the $250.00. :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Baby is an Angel! I can see why you are so attached to her. Her little baby face is just darling! She is meant to be your’s, and I will keep praying that everything comes through. By the way, I'm very excited about getting my new bowls and stuff.  Payment will be in the mail no later than Monday morning. You should have it within a few days of mailing it out.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies, we are just hopeful to get the money in time. 

Robin, I was up for many hours crying because I thought I lost this precious little one! I've not had any more orders besides the 3, so I am not any higher money wise at the moment. Still hoping I can get some orders in before too much longer, so that the money can be here before Friday's deadline. We definitely need about 5-6 more orders!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG! She's amazing!! I love that little face. I haven't gotten to the entire story about her but could you give me a quick recap how you found her. 5 dogs, and my daughter in town makes it hard to check in as often as I wish. 
Congratulations! Bailey's going to have the cuest girly friend. xoxo


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm super broke right now (story of my life) but try posting ads on CL, or other pet sites. who ever is part of other forums could push your stuff and maybe get sales threw other people.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> OMG! She's amazing!! I love that little face. I haven't gotten to the entire story about her but could you give me a quick recap how you found her. 5 dogs, and my daughter in town makes it hard to check in as often as I wish.
> Congratulations! Bailey's going to have the cuest girly friend. xoxo


Thank you, she is very precious! Her story is, we signed up to be foster parents for the 4-legged kind and ended up taking home these 2 precious babies. We fell madly in love with Baby (Kahlua) and are trying to raise the $250 we need for her adoption fee because we are having financial issues at the moment. We will be able to afford her care, but just not the adoption fee we need by next Friday, on-top of her shots and her own items for her crate. etc. 

Kioana, good idea, I'll see what I can post! I didn't think of that, big DUH @ me!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

your welcome , also try your FB friends (not sure if you have FB)


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGG!! you are getting a baby sister for BAILEY!!! omg oomg this is the best news ever!!! iv missed somewhere that you were adopting, but im soooo excited for you!!! xxxxxx *happy dance*


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, but its not official yet... we are still trying to secure all the adoption fee yet! lol Hopefully soon, we will be able to join you in that happy dance!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

then I am here hoping and praying for you to get your new addition! (its hard not to get excited though heeh) xx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I know, believe me... I've been window shopping all day, dreaming about dresses, frilly pink stuff and pretty puppy jewelry etc... I can't help myself, I've even been calling her Kahlua all day and she is even coming to it now.... Heaven help me! lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Thanks ladies, we are just hopeful to get the money in time.
> 
> Robin, I was up for many hours crying because I thought I lost this precious little one! I've not had any more orders besides the 3, so I am not any higher money wise at the moment. Still hoping I can get some orders in before too much longer, so that the money can be here before Friday's deadline. We definitely need about 5-6 more orders!


Oh Kim, I feel so bad. I was just telling hubby I wish we had more money right now so we could order something to help get you what you need. This job is starting really slow, and he hasn't made more than $400 since he started over a month ago. I just feel awful that we can't help, I'll keep praying you guys get to keep her. You guys deserve this.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks hun, it means a lot to me that you want to. Don't worry about it, if she is meant to be ours, she will be! I keep trying to tell myself that... but I don't want to wait and see, I want her NOW!!!! lol 

I am so glad his job is going well, I hope this company works for you guys for the long haul!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

aww, hone i am soooo sorry!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for what? What I miss???


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

umm..that was a brainstrain....a premature post, i guess....sorry....ummmm it was the drugs i don't take....:/


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you getting close to coming up with the money you need?


----------



## Lilo (Jul 26, 2009)

I am sorry but I find it outrageous that this shelter is being so abnoxious about the money part. They know that you're a loving home and that should be the overall most important factor in finding a home for this animals that end up in shelters. I don't see why they can't come up with a payment plan or something to make sure that Kahlua, who is already well integrated into your home, be able to stay with you. On top of all that they're making you pay a 100 dollar refundable deposit to have her spayed when they already know you're responsible ppl that would do that anyways and you could set her up with an appointment in the next week or two and bring proof in from the veterinarian. I just think it's awful that they're acting this way when you were nice enough to take in these dogs when the shelter needed YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Robbie, lol no worries! Stay outta the Nyquil! LOL  

Lilo, thanks! Actually it turns out that because I am the foster mom and not a "public adopter" I don't have to pay the $100 refundable deposit, I just have to sign the papers. Which I have no problems with at all. The $250 is to pay for her vet appointment after she was removed from the puppymill, although I don't in anyway think it was $250! Besides being underfed, the only problem with these girls was that they had a little bit of worms. Nothing else, no infections, fleas/ticks or even ear mites! For being puppymill babies, they are surprisingly healthy!

It doesn't matter, we have the money now, THANKS TO SOOO MANY AMAZING PEOPLE on here!!! We have an appointment to sign the papers for her on Sunday!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Big Congrats on the your new baby!!! She
is aboslutely darling. I am so happy for you


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! lol That was alot to digest! But all is well that ends well. Congrats!  
Be careful or you might end up with more, cuz I hear that Chihuahua's are like chips.....bet you can't have just one....or two for that matter LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Robbie, lol no worries! Stay outta the Nyquil! LOL
> 
> Lilo, thanks! Actually it turns out that because I am the foster mom and not a "public adopter" I don't have to pay the $100 refundable deposit, I just have to sign the papers. Which I have no problems with at all. The $250 is to pay for her vet appointment after she was removed from the puppymill, although I don't in anyway think it was $250! Besides being underfed, the only problem with these girls was that they had a little bit of worms. Nothing else, no infections, fleas/ticks or even ear mites! For being puppymill babies, they are surprisingly healthy!
> 
> It doesn't matter, we have the money now, THANKS TO SOOO MANY AMAZING PEOPLE on here!!! We have an appointment to sign the papers for her on Sunday!



yep, gotta lay off the heavy stuff.

i am so glad about Kahlua. Thrilled! I know she will be happy with you guys!


----------



## Lilo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Lilo, thanks! Actually it turns out that because I am the foster mom and not a "public adopter" I don't have to pay the $100 refundable deposit, I just have to sign the papers. Which I have no problems with at all. The $250 is to pay for her vet appointment after she was removed from the puppymill, although I don't in anyway think it was $250! Besides being underfed, the only problem with these girls was that they had a little bit of worms. Nothing else, no infections, fleas/ticks or even ear mites! For being puppymill babies, they are surprisingly healthy!


Yay, I'm so glad they waived that fee so you can get Kahlua now. I mean I know shelters mean well and the overhead isn't cheap to have a shelter but sometimes I wonder how much EXTRA income these places are getting.....I guess I'm just always looking the gift horse in the mouth, as the saying goes. Anyways, I can't wait to see all kinds of pics of Kahlua all dressed up in the tiny little dresses I'm sure you'll be dressing her in.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Robbie, lol no worries! Stay outta the Nyquil! LOL
> 
> Lilo, thanks! Actually it turns out that because I am the foster mom and not a "public adopter" I don't have to pay the $100 refundable deposit, I just have to sign the papers. Which I have no problems with at all. The $250 is to pay for her vet appointment after she was removed from the puppymill, although I don't in anyway think it was $250! Besides being underfed, the only problem with these girls was that they had a little bit of worms. Nothing else, no infections, fleas/ticks or even ear mites! For being puppymill babies, they are surprisingly healthy!
> 
> It doesn't matter, we have the money now, THANKS TO SOOO MANY AMAZING PEOPLE on here!!! We have an appointment to sign the papers for her on Sunday!


:cheer: Yay! :cheer:
I'd jump for joy myself, but it's 5:30 in the morning and I know A LOT of people are up then, but I just can't do it very well at all lol.



Tracilea said:


> Wow! lol That was alot to digest! But all is well that ends well. Congrats!
> Be careful or you might end up with more, cuz I hear that Chihuahua's are like chips.....bet you can't have just one....or two for that matter LOL


I'm understading that more and more. Hubby found a local trucking job now, and since we got home (granted it's only been 2 days) I've either been on here, craigslist, or kijiji to look for another chi.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful news,good luck has come your way.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on Kahlua! ( I had wanted to name Friday Kahlua but my son over ruled me lol)
Has Socks found a home yet?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> :cheer: Yay! :cheer:
> I'd jump for joy myself, but it's 5:30 in the morning and I know A LOT of people are up then, but I just can't do it very well at all lol.


hon, you arent the only one. I cannot function early in the morning. i have to get out of bed on kevin's side by the door, or i will most certainly stub my toe or scrape my shin on the bed frame. :tard: i stumble around like a drunk in the dark. :drunken: its horrible. 
i am also mean if you wake me in the wee hours.:evil5: kevin and i were watching hell's kitchen last night and when they got them out of bed at 2 am we were laughing about how if there was a fire they would leave me there. cause the first time they tried to wake me and i snarled at them they would be too scared to try it again:angry5: it is completely subconcious, i dont mean to at all. dont remember in the morning that someone woke me up, or even spoke to me.  I didnt know i was mean if you woke me in the middle of the night until we got married.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Congradulations on your new baby, I know you'll love her and enjoy her.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is good news!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I can't wait to make it OFFICIAL!!!


----------

